# Hello from Kentucky



## Woolyhorn (May 30, 2007)

hey guys, just getting in to these forums, from the mathews forums. Already pumped for deer season, couldn't resist getting back into the archery mindset!


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## beakerello (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome. I grew up in Southern Indiana. You'll like it here. I can't wait to get back to Indiana this fall and do some hunting. Gotta love that lifetime license.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Woolyhorn. Have fun here.


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## outdoorattic (Feb 25, 2006)

welcome to AT


----------



## chief razor (Apr 29, 2006)

Hello, and welcome to AT!


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

Welcome to AT!!

Enjoy all the friends and info available on here


----------



## BLEEDUM (Jun 15, 2007)

Hello and welcome.


----------

